# putting my mattress on the floor?



## nervousnelle (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone done this? I'm co-sleeping with my 3-month-old and we're moving soon. I'm wondering whether we should just leave the bed frame in storage for a bit and put the mattress on the floor in our bedroom. DP is fine with whatever I decide and we want to continue to cosleep for as long as Baby wants / as long as it works for everyone. So, has anyone put the mattress on the floor to avoid falls?

Did you feel miserable? Or like it was super tacky? Or just glad it was super safe?


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

we've been using just the mattress and box springs for a while now, DD couldn't safely get off the bet with the bedframe. we did do just the mattress on the floor for about two weeks as a temporary situation and because we have a pretty soft pillow-top it was comfortable.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

We did this as well, and it worked out fine. In our case we had a cosleeper (which my son never slept in, LOL) attached to one side of the bed, and between that and a bed bumper, didn't move the bed to the floor until DS was about 5 months old when I decided to get rid of the cosleeper and reclaim a little floor space in the bedroom! We also put the bedframe in storage and just put the mattress and box spring on the floor, and it stayed that way until DS was 3.5 and we moved and got a new bed.

I was kind of surprised that DH was ok with this, because aesthetics are really important to him, and at 50, he was not keen to relive his hippie-student days of sleeping on the floor. But, we found that little things, like being sure to make the bed every day, using pretty sheets and keeping our beautiful antique quilt at the foot of the bed more than made up for the funny height of the mattress! We even started joking about how we were going to redecorate the bedroom with love beads in the doorway instead of a door, and incense holders instead of wall sconces. And of course the peace of mind we gained made cosleeping that much easier, which was of course the goal all along.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

We put our mattress on the floor when DS turned about 6 months old, we also upgraded to a king size mattress at the time and just skipped the bed frame for the time being. While the low height is a little less convenient for getting in and out of bed, we love having the space, and the safety of not worrying about falls. And with the nicely made up bed, and neat side tables the room still looks nice. We have a tempurpedic mattress and it's very comfortable on the floor. DS loves rolling out of it, and pulling up on the side of the bed and I love not worrying that he can get hurt rolling. So, it worked great for us!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We always had our mattress on the floor, when the kiddos were in the crawling and early walking stages. It's just easier than having to pay so much attention to whether they were falling out.

We don't have a box spring-- ours is a very high platform bed with an unsprung cotton futon, so when it's on the floor it's ON THE FLOOR.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

No boxspring here either, so we're also just about 10 inches off the floor.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a mattress on the floor. It is SO nice to not have to worry about falls.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

we just lowered our bed to box spring and mattress on floor because my ds had a fall







thank god hes fine, but that was our wake up call. put it as low as you can


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

We FINALLY bought a King sized mattress and put it on the floor. . .and I love it! I have been bugging DH to do this since our little guy was 6 months and getting mobile, but he was resistent to the idea. Now that we've done it, we're all getting better sleep. DH still hates the "college look" as he calls it and talks about the day we'll buy a "real" bed. . .but I don't mind it and anyway, its totally worth it IMO. Now in the mornings, DS can start playing/climbing around and we can lounge in bed a *little* bit without having to worry that he is about to fall off the bed.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

don't even own a frame or box spring here, very happy with it on the floor! We've been on the floor since a little after dd fell off (5-6 months old) and fractured her skull. We were all awake when it happened, and it wasn't even our bed (it was the guest bed) so it wasn't a "cosleeping accident" by any means. But it stressed me out enough that I demanded that the frame GOES!


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

I sold my platform bed because that was SO dangerous and put the mattress on the floor from about 4 months to 19 months. When we moved at 19 months I bought a new bed that is pretty high off the ground and she gets up and down using a stool and loves it. I am so glad that I did it for that time period and was even a little sad not to have it anymore but now that I have a big girl bed back I am happy with that too. It was right for the time and SO not worth the worry to me!


----------

